# freezer to fridge thermostat connection help



## bowhunterslodge (9/2/13)

picked up a frezzer/fridge thermostat for my freezer it has p1, 2 and 1 connections and my freezer has a Orange wire going back to a box near the compressor and a brown wire going out to power and a neutral..

any ideas?lol no bloody instructions with it..lol

cheers pat


----------



## sp0rk (9/2/13)

get a sparkie...


----------



## Tex083 (11/2/13)

As above get a sparky, your post makes little sense and if your going to play with 240v I'm concerned for your safety.


----------



## bowhunterslodge (11/2/13)

sp0rk said:


> get a sparkie...


thanks for that well thought out reply...

here is some pics might help some,,


----------



## Truman42 (11/2/13)

where abouts are you in Cairns? My dad lives in Cairns is a retired sparky and could probably steer you in the right direction. Hes in Caravonica.


----------



## bowhunterslodge (11/2/13)

i am in holloways besach..yeah he would be approx 10 to 15 mins nth of me,maybe if he saw the pics he would be right???
thanks for any help,cheers pat


----------



## Truman42 (11/2/13)

Basically from what I can see p1 is active in 2 is active out to the defrost timer and 1 is earth. BUT DONT QUOTE ME ON THAT>

I will ask Dad if hes willing to help and if so give you his email address. if you could take the fridge to his house he might even wire it up for some HB. But dont quote me on that.

EDIT: Got the numbers around the wrong way.


----------



## bowhunterslodge (11/2/13)

thanks again,see how you go,should be able to tell by pics,i can take better if needed,,cheers pat


----------



## Truman42 (11/2/13)

Pm sent with Dads email address. He said hes happy to help out a fellow brewer.



Cheers


----------



## bowhunterslodge (11/2/13)

thankyou email sent,let you know how i go


----------



## kahlerisms (11/2/13)

Why not use an external thermostat like the good old STC1000? Requires no modifications to your freezer that way.


----------



## bowhunterslodge (11/2/13)

because basically this is plug in and adjust to temp..$6
ive 2 stc1000 for my fv fridges

looks like ill be sorted thanks to truman, heading up the road to see your dad after 130pm
thanks for the help
pat


----------



## Truman42 (11/2/13)

No worries Pat, dads a wiz with that sort of thing and electrical stuff in general. I knew he would help out.

Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (11/2/13)

bowhunterslodge said:


> thanks for that well thought out reply...


In all honesty, it was a perfectly thought out reply
your description was rather vague so that lead me to believe you don't have too much experience in working with and electrical source that can potentially kill you
I've had mates land themselves in hospital (luckily none dead) playing about with 240v without a decent understanding of electrical circuits
I spent some time wiring up heating elements/thermal cutouts/ducting heaters in a previous job so i have a small bit of knowledge in the subject, but i still always get a sparky mate to check over my work because i'm not certified and don't know everything
It pays to be extra cautious around something that could easily kill you


----------



## bowhunterslodge (11/2/13)

sp0rk said:


> In all honesty, it was a perfectly thought out reply
> your description was rather vague so that lead me to believe you don't have too much experience in working with and electrical source that can potentially kill you
> I've had mates land themselves in hospital (luckily none dead) playing about with 240v without a decent understanding of electrical circuits
> I spent some time wiring up heating elements/thermal cutouts/ducting heaters in a previous job so i have a small bit of knowledge in the subject, but i still always get a sparky mate to check over my work because i'm not certified and don't know everything
> It pays to be extra cautious around something that could easily kill you


thanks again,  i will admit my first post was poor...peace


----------



## m3taL (11/2/13)

Always a good idea to get a sparky or appliance repair person.... even a belt off a charged Capacitor can kill you.....

good to see you got it sorted VIA a sparky rather than taking a stab at it....


----------



## Truman42 (11/2/13)

How did you go? Did my dad sort it out for you?


----------



## bowhunterslodge (12/2/13)

all good mate thanks very much,even showed me his brewing setup,be interested in getting into the grain side of things..wiring up my stc1000 now...thanks again
pat


----------



## Truman42 (12/2/13)

I hope he showed you how to wire up the STC1000 as well?


----------



## QldKev (12/2/13)

Any chance you can post what the terminals were, cause what I though was different


----------



## bowhunterslodge (12/2/13)

yep,no biggy,jumped n you tube and followed directions there..all working now,just doing some more research on how long i should have compressor delay for freezer..
now ill wire up the 2nd stc1000 for my fv fridge..they certainly are a great device and for the price as well..
cheers again
pat


----------



## bowhunterslodge (12/2/13)

kev i was advised brown to 1 and orange to p1, when connected she went..


----------



## QldKev (12/2/13)

bowhunterslodge said:


> kev i was advised brown to 1 and orange to p1, when connected she went..


cool, I was thinking p1 was common on the relay so the brown active line, and 1 for fridge so the orange switched line. It would still have worked. I think 2 is fan control, which is not relevant on our domestic fridges. I just didn't want to say and be wrong and have your fridge go bang or you hurt yourself.

It's great that Truman and his dad helped you get it sorted.

QldKev


----------



## bowhunterslodge (12/2/13)

cheers kev


----------

